# chow alumnus??



## gabrielnanpai (Sep 16, 2011)

who is Gervacio "billy" vargas? still teach? thanks : Bangahead:: Bangahead:: Bangahead:


----------



## youngbraveheart (Jul 27, 2012)

I train with a former student of Billy Vargas. I think Vargas was still around Northern CA in the 90's. I have not heard of him since I started martial arts in 2000. Billy Vargas was a student of William Chun, Sr.


----------

